# How Long Will Frozen Shrimp Keep in Fridge?



## Michelemarie

DH put a package of frozen shrimp in the fridge instead of freezer yesterday. The shrimp is now defrosted. How long will it stay good in the fridge? We will not be home today - will it still be safe for tomorrow night or should I toss it?


----------



## Andy M.

Two days should not be a problem.  Cook them Monday and enjoy.  Also, you can freeze any leftovers after cooking.


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks Andy! I guess I should mention that the shrimp are precooked.  The shrimp themselves are defrosted but there are still a few ice crystals in the bag.


----------



## Barb L.

We had shrimp cocktail for Thanksgiving - son ate the rest yesterday - still alive.


----------



## Bilby

Michele you can still cook them again like you would in a fried rice (but in that situation I wouldn't refreeze). If you don't want to cook them within the next couple of days, and I would allow 3 days after they have fully defrosted in working fridge, put a couple of icepacks around the in the fridge which will delaying the "off" period a little more.

Otherwise have a prawn omelette for brekky!! Yummy!


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks for your advice. I am assuming since they are precooked they should be okay to add to a dish tonight - however, they are sitting in a bag right now with water in it, it doesn't look very appetizing.


----------



## Bilby

I would drain the water out of the bag irrespective of when you cook them. You don't want them tasting water-logged.

What are you planning on using them in?


----------



## Michelemarie

Good idea! I was making a dish with fresh spinach, mushrooms, lemon, wine and rice and throw the shrimp in there. I posted the recipe here a while back. It is a quick dish and pretty good!


----------



## Bilby

sounds yummy!! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## urmaniac13

Are your shrimps precooked?  Some of the frozen shrimps are precooked, some are not.  (if nothing is said, you can tell by the colour.  If precooked, it has a pinky/orangy colour, if fresh, greyish.)  If they are precooked, they should be okay also tomorrow.  But if they are frozen fresh, they are actually meant to be cooked still frozen.  Cook them ASAP!!  Then tomorrow you can add them to your dish, just to heat them up not to recook them.


----------



## Michelemarie

Urmaniac!!!! How great to see you hear! Thanks for the advice - the shrimp are precooked so I think they should  be fine, right? Out of freezer Saturday afternoon, cooked on Monday night?


----------



## Bilby

I never cook frozen green prawns while they are fully frozen. Little bit hard still is okay but you want em in and out of that pan as quick as you can. If they are frozen, they will also release more water into the pan and can stew.


----------

